

 HTML5 Canvas & GWT for games. What do you think? - arturventura
http://www.surf-the-edge.com/?p=95

======
mullr
Seems like the hard part would be avoiding GC pauses. This is true in many
other environments as well, of course. But in this case, it could be really
hard to implement right; browsers have different JS implementations that
perform differently. And using GWT as an abstraction in this case could make
it harder to diagnose those problems.

Probably it would work if you generated absolutely NO garbage in your game's
run loop. I don't know if that's easy or hard in Java, as I've never tried it.

